# Was ist der richtige Teichgrund



## Otten (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo Zusammen, auch ich bin neu und gerade in den Startlöchern zum Teichbau (Größe ca. 5,5 x 8,5 m, Wunsch 1 m Tiefe).
Was ich bei allem Lesen in Büchern und Internetseiten noch nicht verstanden habe ist: Wie sieht der ideale Teichboden aus??? (Sand/Kies/Gemisch?). Ich gehe zur zeit davon aus, dass ich die Tiefe nur durch entsprechende Stufen erreichen werde, versuche die Steigung gering zu halten, weil ich auch möchte, dass der Teich möglichst natürlich aus sieht. Im Teich sollen lt. jetzigem Stand keine Fisch gehalten werden, aber ich möchte mir die Option durch dei Tiefe offen halten.... Soll der Grund jetzt aus Kieselsteinen oder einem Gemisch eingebracht werden und was hält auf der Folie am besten...

Falls jemand einen Link für einen guten Teichbau kennt, auch gerne nennen. Zur Zeit habe ich das Gefühl, 5 Texte, 5 Meinungen oder alle Autoren aus Büchern schreiben voneinander ab ohne jemals einen teich gebaut zu haben... Bin immer noch verwirrt, will aber in den nächsten Wochen endlich anfangen... Noch gute Ratschläge aus der Praxis???


----------



## Claudia & Ludwig (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist der richtige Teichgrund*



			
				Otten schrieb:
			
		

> Noch gute Ratschläge aus der Praxis???



*Hier gibt es nur gute Ratschläge  , denn hier werden Sie geholfen  *

Oder besser noch, hier kannst Du Dir ganz leicht selbst helfen. Gib einfach unter Suche "Substrat" und für eine weitere Suche "Ufermatte" ein und Du wirst eine Vielzahl von Beiträgen zu Deinen Fragen finden.

Eine kurze Vorstellung Deinerseits wäre ganz nett gewesen, als neues Mitglied hier ... aber trotzdem ein herzliches Willkommen.


----------



## sabine71 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist der richtige Teichgrund*

Recht herzlich willkommen hier im Forum. 
Mein Name ist Sabine, ich bin 36 Jahre alt, wohne im Ruhrgebiet und mein Hobby ist neben Kindern und meinem Mann, der Teich.
Wir sind dir hier gerne behilflich, aber vorher:


Suchet und Euch wird geholfen werden 

Infos zum lesen bevor man mit dem Teichbau beginnt:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/

da steht unter anderem drin:

Substrat
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/1018
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5315
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/5534

benutze einfach mal die Suchfunktion und du wirst Lektüren für mehrere Abende haben.

Kieselsteine würde ich nicht empfehlen, da setzt sich mit der Zeit der Mulm ab und den kriegt man da nicht mehr raus.

Viel Spaß beim lesen


----------



## Otten (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist der richtige Teichgrund*

Hallo Zusammen und zunächst vielen Dank! Der Begriff  Substrat fehlte mir bei der Suche.... (Habe imemr nach Boden udn Grund gesucht, aber man lernt immer dazu).
Ach so, zu uns (mir): Familie mit 3 Kindern (7/5/5) und klenem Grundstück 600 qm auf der Such nach Naturnähe , weil dieKinder es so lieben udn Papa gerne baut und wühlt. Wir haben aber bereits erkannt, dass ein Teich nicht unbedingt ein Spielzeug ist und auch viel Arbeit macht (und Geld kostet). Wir überlgen udn diskutieren (mit 3 Kindern...)

Gruss

Hilko


----------



## Eugen (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist der richtige Teichgrund*

Hallo Hilko,

du hast vollkommen richtig erkannt, 5 Schreiber - 5 Meinungen  

Ich glaub, DAS richtige Substrat wird es nicht geben.
Die Mehrheit plädiert für Sand/Lehm-Gemisch. (Der berühmte Verlegesand  )

Solls für die Optik sein und dir gefällt es auch noch,kannst du auch Kies nehmen.
Am Teichgrund wirst du allerdings nach ca. 2 Jahren keinen Kies mehr sehen wg. Ablagerungen und am Rand werden die Pflanzen den Kies schnell überwachsen.
In der Sumpfzone (für entsprechende Pflanzen) kann man auch Gartenerde (kein Humus od. Mutterboden !) sparsam verwenden.
Da die Mehrzahl der Pflanzen mit dem zufrieden ist,was das Teichwasser so hergibt, ist es m.E. ziemlich egal,was du nimmst.
"Verlegesand" ist aber trotzdem am besten.


----------



## sabine71 (11. Juli 2007)

*AW: Was ist der richtige Teichgrund*

Hallo Hilko,

schau doch mal in die Unterabteilung "Ich und mein Teich", https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/63/ da gibt es jede menge Teichvorstellungen, auch welche die Naturnah sind.

In dem Thread "Wie siehts 2007 an Euren Teichen ... "findest du auch jede Menge anregungen. 
Ich schaue mir solche Threads mit vielen Fotos super gerne an und hole mir da Ideen für unseren Teich. 

Du wirst, wie Eugen schon geschrieben hat, unmengen von meinungen bzgl. "dem" richtigen Bodensubstrat finden. Jeder Teich ist anders und somit muß man individuell für seinen Teich entscheiden wie der Bodengrund beschaffen sein soll.  
Ein reiner Koiteichbesitzer wird keinen Bodengrund haben wollen, ein Naturteich- / Naturnaher- / Gartenteichbesitzer dagegen schon.

Auf keinen Fall darf die sogenannte Teicherde die in den Pflanzmärkten verkauft wird in den Teich und von neuen Pflanzen solltest du die mitgekaufte Erde abspülen.

In unserem Teich habe ich derzeit eine Mischung aus Kies (körnung 2-5mm) und Sand gemischt. Manche Pflanzen wachsen in dieser Mischung super, andere haben viele "Luftwurzeln" gebildet, andere wiederum sind seit 2 Jahren nicht gewachsen.

In unserem neuen Teich werde ich in einigen Bereichen der oben genannte Mischung noch Sand/Lehm mit beimischen. Allerdings muß ich dann schauen das meine kleinen Teichschweine da nicht dran kommen.

Du hast bestimmt noch mehr Fragen, nur raus damit. 

Wir freuen uns übrigens auch über Fotos vom Garten, indem du vielleicht schon mal eine Teichplanung eingemalt hast  

 Wir sind hier nicht neugierig : : : :


----------

